# Mann Lake 48 Frame Extractor



## pegorsch (Dec 19, 2010)

Is anyone using or has an opinion on the 48 frame Mann Lake extractor? I would appreciate your opinion.

It has a manual speed control but the price is reasonable. I would be replacing a 10/20 70's vintage Maxant extractor and it would complement my 32 frame Dadant. I hope to reduce that bottleneck in my honey house.

Thanks.


----------



## BobsBees (Jul 21, 2011)

I am putting it on my "Future" purchases. Any input / reviews would be great.


----------

